# How much Ensure is safe for a rat?



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I was considering giving my rats some Ensure to help with their vitamin supplement and hopefully their health, too. (I'm on it right now as well because I'm on a liquid diet and losing too much weight/not getting enough vitamins, so I have it stocked up at my house anyway). I've heard some people say that they give it to rats, but how much a day would be all right for them? I don't want to OD on vitamins, and I know Ensure has a lot in it. (I have the milk chocolate flavored kind). I probably won't give it to them every day religiously but when I do give them some it's always good to know how much is all right. c:

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sure a small amount, maybe to make a small bowl of oatmeal for them, would be plenty. Though personally I wouldn't give it to them simply cause it is milk, Pedialtyte will probably be a better choice, it's flavorless (you can get it in a flavor) I sometimes when they are sick I use it to make my boys some oatmeal. But that's just a personal opinion.

Not to be rude, but why are you on a liquid diet?


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah, thank you for the response! I wouldn't want the milk to upset their digestive tract so I will try Pedialyte if I can find it. 

& I'm on a liquid diet because I had jaw surgery, so I'm not allowed to chew while the joint is resting & repairing.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry, that must suck


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I thought Ensure was soy based...it Tastes soy based...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sure some rats are lactose intolerant but the majority probably aren't. The only reason I wouldn't give Ensure too often to healthy normal rats is that there's a ton of sugar in it. I use it for sickies, oldies, supplementing rats that need it. A treat when I have a bit extra from the others sometimes but not a regular basis thing.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I was thinking about using it for my rats because the one is sick right now and the other sounds as if she might be coming down with something...so I'm hoping it might help them at least a little by giving them the vitamins they need, though I'm not sure if it'll help at all. My one rat is on different medication now but I'm still not sure if it's actually getting rid of the problem. Sounds like she's getting more stuff out of her nose but I don't know if that is a good sign. I'm starting to wonder if maybe she's just allergic to something because the vet said her lungs sounded clear and yet she's still sneezing all the time and sounding congested.


----------



## Kaya Rose (May 19, 2018)

Willieboo said:


> I was considering giving my rats some Ensure to help with their vitamin supplement and hopefully their health, too. (I'm on it right now as well because I'm on a liquid diet and losing too much weight/not getting enough vitamins, so I have it stocked up at my house anyway). I've heard some people say that they give it to rats, but how much a day would be all right for them? I don't want to OD on vitamins, and I know Ensure has a lot in it. (I have the milk chocolate flavored kind). I probably won't give it to them every day religiously but when I do give them some it's always good to know how much is all right. c:
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated!


I’ve given ensure for years to sick and elderly rats. Currently my male with CHF gets a couple mLs a day. I like to give them as much as I can at one time in the day before they get full and stop accepting it. I’ve never had a bad experience with it, and it’s gotten me out of several life or death situations (along with other care obviously).

If you have your ratties on a liquid diet - which I wouldn’t suggest, but won’t question because I trust your judgement - please watch for tooth overgrowth. it can be extremely painful and requires vet assistance. 

As far as weight goes, fats and carbs are the way to go but keep it in small doses. Try brown rice and avocado, which I’ve had luck with. They’re soft foods, so they should be able to eat it. Fruits, nuts, and fish can be good too.


----------

